# Superior Home Services



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

i searched on here i only found 1 post.Anyone currently work with them.This is suppose to be strictly contracting repairs.Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't know jack about them but they must be on a major hiring spur, because they asked me to come on boards and fill out a app to.

I did for giggles..that was Monday. I haven't heard a peep from them sense.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I was already offered a job about 1 hr away for 21k but I am not laying out anything without some info on them


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

We have done some rehabs for them here in Columbus, OHm but that was thru a 3rd party(we was the 3rd in line). Not to shabby on pay though, $1900(LABOR ONLY) for a crew of 3 and a days(14 hours) worth of work.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

We worked for them and no complains except they lost all their clients while back when 
and we didn't hear back from them in years.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok sounds better then most.Where do they get there work from?who is paying for it?Thanks Fellas


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Ok sounds better then most.Where do they get there work from?who is paying for it?Thanks Fellas


They work directly with HUD or Banks
They are not the third party, they much better than SG Or FAS or any other company that we worked with. When we worked for them we were doing rehab work. What I liked about them is personal approach and professionalism. They mostly had BOA and WF and when BOA went with SG their volume fell, so they lost a lot of work, may be they gained some other clients now. But we really really liked them.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

zuse said:


> i don't know jack about them but they must be on a major hiring spur, because they asked me to come on boards and fill out a app to.
> 
> I did for giggles..that was monday. I haven't heard a peep from them sense.


i signed up last week and no word eather, however he did say they have a "ton" of work here in wa state.......


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Soooo. Has anyone got a response from these guys after signing up recently? Part of me thinks they may just be super bussy with all the new apps sent to them.....


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

we signed up in the am and by 3:00 pm they had a nice job about 1 hr away from us.I wasnt about to lay out 5000 in materials to get paid in installments and wait 30+days for there final "DRAW" For a company i have never heard of.they also offered a job in NYC For over 100K but i am not licensed in NYC nor do i wanna deal with the bull****


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

well I think I will call Monday morning and see whats up but im not going to waist anymore time after that, I am trying to get on with some companies that will recognize my mold and water damage certs and provide some decent jobs ( and ones that pay ) if anyone knows of any hazard companies that provide work in NW WASHINGTON STATE please pm me :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

